# How to climb pine?



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 2, 2006)

What's a typical way to climb pine for removal purposes (these ones have hundreds and hundreds of branches)? And how far up can you go (minimum trunk width) before topping? Im my case I want to go as high as possible as we are over a 220V / cable line.

Thanks

Dean


----------



## moss (Sep 2, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> What's a typical way to climb pine for removal purposes (these ones have hundreds and hundreds of branches)? And how far up can you go (minimum trunk width) before topping? Im my case I want to go as high as possible as we are over a 220V / cable line.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean



I wouldn't even think about taking this tree down yourself if the powerline (secondary?) is in close proximity to the tree. Way too many ways to kill yourself playing with that as a new climber. How many feet from the trunk or dripline is the powerline?

As far as climbing the pine can you provide more description of the tree? What is the species? What is the diameter at chest height? What is the approximate height? At roughly what height do live branches strong enough to tie into start on the trunk? Best tree entry and ascending methods vary depending on these factors.
-moss


----------



## begleytree (Sep 2, 2006)

if its a house drop, call the power co. they will drop it for free, let you work, and put it back. the cable can simply be unhooked from the house, and let lay on the ground. if its secondaries, again, call the power co, they will rubber them up, or send one of their crews to clear it from the lines. you get left the mess, and a stub that you can deal with clear of power.
-Ralph


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 2, 2006)

Its around 15" diameter at shoulder height. No idea what pine it is. It has many many small branches. Around 60 feet tall. Nearest electric line is around 12 feet away. If I could climb up it and just drop all the branches and then top it in small sections it would be fine. But I don't know how high I can go on this wood. If I could top the highest 10 feet and push it away from the lines I could do the rest fine.

Owner does not want to disconnect the cable, electric, phone, he'd be there all day waiting and all day again to reconnect them back up again.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 2, 2006)

Does it look like a christmas tree?If so possibly a norfolk island.Is it dead?Is it over hanging the powerline?Pics would really help.If its over hanging it dont do it.DO NOT GAMBLE WITH THE JUICE!!!!If it is a pine and alive they are hardwood so as long as you can spike into wood and not bark you should be able to go fairly close to the top.(Im not in jersey though so again pics would aid the training)


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 3, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> Owner does not want to disconnect the cable, electric, phone, he'd be there all day waiting and all day again to reconnect them back up again.



Explain to the owner that it is a necessary inconvenience to have the power disconnected, primarily for your safety, but also for the safety of his electrical system. 

It really shouldn't be all day either. Plan it out so that you can have everything done you can do with the service drop in place, and be finishing that when the power co. arrives. (They can usually hit a 2 hr target time around here). Power goes down, drop the top and block down to below the lines. When you are 30 minutes from that point, call them to hook it back up, and they'll probably arrive shortly after the tree gets below the lines. With a bit of luck and good planning you can do it with a power outage of three hours or less. 

I'd charge more or not do the job if the owner refused to let them shut the power down. Safety is #1. If the line stays up, your personal risk is higher, and your liability risk is higher. And it doesnt cost him anything to have it taken down for a bit.


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 3, 2006)

12 ft. is plenty of space to take down a Norfolk or Cook Island pine. I cut off all the branches with a handsaw working my way to the top. I go up to where I can use the handsaw to cut off the top, which means soda can size diameter. A lot of guys will not climb them that high, but the wood is strong. I then pull up my chainsaw and piece out the trunk working my way back down. I like Norfolk and Cook Island pine removals. Easy money and we can charge a lot for them here.

On the other hand, there are many kinds of trees called pines by different people, so we need to know exactly what kind of "pine" you are asking about.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 3, 2006)

Those Cook Island pines are a great little number to TD Koa.

It might be one of those Monkey Puzzle things you have over there or a Loblolly.

Is it prickly?

Yu shower the ground guys with branches, like there's that many, just strip it on the way up and knock the head out, block it down on the way down ... and hopefully, the ground guys are cracking on moving the mess so when you step out of the tree get your stuff off and have a drink ... the mess is gone. lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 3, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> ... I go up to where I can use the handsaw to cut off the top, which means soda can size diameter. A lot of guys will not climb them that high, but the wood is strong.




Whoa! That's impressive, Koa! Must be some strong wood. 

I'm interested in this thread because I have a Virginia pine I'd like to take out. It' sitting smack dab where a property marker ought to be. Problem is, there's nowhere to fall it. One direction is 4 pines I want to leave alone, another direction is my neighbor's tool shed, or mine, or a fence, or... You get the idea. It could be chunked down - there's room for that, but the bad thing is, it's about 55' tall and only about 6" DBH. Looks too skinny to climb... Oh, and it's got a pretty good lean towards my shed, too.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 3, 2006)

*Monkey Puzzles haha*

I like to sick groundies that think they can do my job better n me(you know the type,been workin inside at at a mall or somethin then work with you for 6 months and bam they are a better climber than you,yea those guys) on dem der monkey puzzles.Usually end up finishin em out.Nasty stuff.


----------



## arboralliance (Sep 4, 2006)

*Go hard Dean...*



DeanBrown3D said:


> Its around 15" diameter at shoulder height. No idea what pine it is. It has many many small branches. Around 60 feet tall. Nearest electric line is around 12 feet away. If I could climb up it and just drop all the branches and then top it in small sections it would be fine. But I don't know how high I can go on this wood. If I could top the highest 10 feet and push it away from the lines I could do the rest fine.
> 
> Owner does not want to disconnect the cable, electric, phone, he'd be there all day waiting and all day again to reconnect them back up again.



Sounds right about that descriotion best ideal is to get someone on a tag line to help with the head but yeh just rip up her strip it as you go leave no stubbs then blast the crown out follow ekkas line and make some measurments and impress everyone and if ya fudge it well do it near sunset so we can all enjoy the fireworx!!


----------



## Climb020 (Sep 4, 2006)

Most likely it is either a white or austrian pine being they are the most common in the area. White pine needle are more bright green while the austrians have a darker all around color. 

Is there enough room to just notch and drop the tree even it is a tight fit? Could set up both a pull line and lowering line and bring the tree down nice and slow.
If the tree is straight up or leaning away from power lines I would: Strip all the branches off the tree about 2/3rds. Then strip the back side of the tree near the wires until the diameter is about 3 inches. Go back down to wear the tree is completely striped and notch and drop the top. Then just chunk the rest on down. But really taking the wires down wouldn't be for long. By the size tree you have descibed it should only take tops 2 hours to do.

If you are unsure on your abilities to do a specific job it is best not to. I can stop by one day after work (oh yeah I work for a new comp. now) and either give you advice or give you a hand.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 4, 2006)

The question was more on how to climb pines in general. There are many brances but none of them seem like they want to hold a person. If I could get an anchor up near the top that would be great, I would be comfortable doing all the rest. I am just not sure how to get an anchor up high with so many branches present.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 5, 2006)

My buddy, a member here, TreeBarber, and I have climbed, topped and thereafter removed alot of fir and cedar. We just look at limbs as an unavoidable evil. Typically, he climbs, limbs and rigs, then I top it. (Don't ask, that's just the way it is.) 

I say carry a handsaw, limb it on the way up and cut the top out. Don't overthink it. I won't comment on the power lines.


----------



## pbtree (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with Fishhuntcut...

Climb and limb as you go. When you get as high as you can safely, throw the top and then work your way back down dropping sections as you descend. 

I too have no comment on the voltage - if it is remotely a problem get it disconnected....


----------



## Climb020 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you are taking the tree down Dean you do not need a TIP. Just spike up with your lanyard and just throw a second line around the trunk when limbing and remove it to climb higher.

If you are just wonder how to climb them in general for fun or pruning it is the same as any other tree. It is just a lot harder to isolate a good branch. On the white pines you need at least a 3" branch if not bigger to tie in to where your rope is at the collar of the branch. If you are unable to isolate just one branch you feel comfortable with have your line go around 3 or 4 branches so if one brakes there is another to catch you and give you time to deside either to continue climbing or retie in at another point.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help. And yes this is for removal so I don't mind spiking it. I was looking for some trick to get a climbing line around the trunk of the tree while also being held up on a branch at the far side.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 6, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> The question was more on how to climb pines in general. There are many brances but none of them seem like they want to hold a person. If I could get an anchor up near the top that would be great, I would be comfortable doing all the rest. I am just not sure how to get an anchor up high with so many branches present.



SRT,SRT,or SRT


----------



## squisher (Sep 6, 2006)

SRT? Please explain. I thought SRT would give a 2 to 1 mechanical disadvantage on the already questionable limbs. I don't use SRT so please fill me in.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 6, 2006)

3d asked the question how to get an anchor up near the top of the tree with so many close branches.

I would throw a throwline through the top of the tree, instead of isolating the line I would simply install my climbing line, tie it off to the trunk or another nearby tree, and ascend on SRT now that I know how to use it.
Before I knew SRT I'd install the line and then have my ground guys pull me up. Sorta like being belayed while you climb the tree like a ladder.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## squisher (Sep 6, 2006)

cool I see what you're saying now. Just to scoop more limbs for your TIP and ascend SRT and then you're not fighting friction in your TIP.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Sep 6, 2006)

10-4


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok thanks that's a good idea. Unfortunately I only know DRT right now so it will have to wait.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 9, 2006)

One thing I will do on spindly pine/spruce/fir is limb up just enough to get myself up there, not all the way around the trunk. 

This saves mass to dampen movement of the tree.

Top it out small then set a false crotch and work down on DdRTlimbing till I want to drop a chunk of trunk. Pull the FC reset it and do it all over again.

Sometimes I'll leave limbs on the trunk to help pull them off, use them as a handle. 

Limbing up one side allso will help if there are targets under the tree, like shrubs or whatnot.


----------



## woodchux (Sep 9, 2006)

Spike up, SRT down. Tie a runnin bowlin with a 10 foot tail.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks John, very good idea.

Woodchux - You mean spike all the way up with alternate lanyard technique?


----------



## woodchux (Sep 9, 2006)

OK,the way i do it on a pine removal is like this.

First i will tie my split tail onto my lifeline with a blakes while i'm still on the ground. That way i can use it as a second lanyard on the way up. I will either use alternating lanyards, or i will just limb the tree as i come to the branches, tying in SRT as a second tie in point when cutting limbs *(i just take the end of lifeline around trunk and clip on itself with rope-snap) 
climb up, pop the top. Tie a runnin bowlin with a 10 foot tail, hook on figure 8 and blakes, rap down to next cut point, flipline in, pull the tail to loosen runnin bowlin, it slides down, cinch it tight, make cut, repeat.

Now the disclaimer, *I don't know how safe it is to cinch to the tree with a rope snap , I always face the gate up, never had any problems yet.

Also if you use a life line and split tail as a second lanyard, you can bail out real quick if needed.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok thanks for that. I'll give it a shot. 
Dean


----------



## Munkee feet (Sep 10, 2006)

I was electrocuted...it is no fun! Be overly careful. 
Tom


----------



## jmack (Sep 10, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> Its around 15" diameter at shoulder height. No idea what pine it is. It has many many small branches. Around 60 feet tall. Nearest electric line is around 12 feet away. If I could climb up it and just drop all the branches and then top it in small sections it would be fine. But I don't know how high I can go on this wood. If I could top the highest 10 feet and push it away from the lines I could do the rest fine.
> 
> Owner does not want to disconnect the cable, electric, phone, he'd be there all day waiting and all day again to reconnect them back up again.


 tell owner no prob call a crane and charge accordingly


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice technique woodchux......I'm definately going to use that next time im spiking my way up a removal. Way easier and more efficent than using a secondary lanyard. 

Remembering to tie, dress and set your hitch well on the ground is important here.


----------

